# A Special Request from YOU



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a request for PUPPY PICTURES, giving permission for their use in art designs upcoming. I don’t want to be specific at this time just in case there are not enough useable pictures submitted. It was suggested using SM pups, so lets try it. These can be your previously taken pictures of your now grown Maltese, when they were cute little pups, so you don't have to take them now necessarily.

Requesting candid shots, facing the camera or looking sideways or lying upside down; any puppy cute pictures. They can be of 2 puppies playing together. The submitted pictures may or may not be used, much depends on the images working into the design. 

Would need clear images, hopefully not blurry but if they are cute and happen to be slightly blurry, submit them anyway. Mostly up close of head/paws, shoulders, eye level shots. Most important is that they be up close, not images of a pup playing far off in the yard. Size of photos is not important as long as they are not tee tiny or extremely large.

You have in the past shared very cute pictures of your adorable pups but I must have your permission to use them. It would help if you submit them to this thread. I would appreciate submission of these pictures by Saturday April 12th.

Thanks, I hope this is successful. This is not for my personal gain, it is to help the little Maltese in need of care through AMA Rescue, so you all can be a part of the endeavor.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah HA!!! I'm on it!!! Do you want nothing else in the picture? no clothing or other photo props? I've been busy taking pictures of Ava in my new little photo studio....Are you on FB? Ava's page has a ton of pictures!!

And Archie has some cute ones. Do you want them emailed to you? or just post them right her in this thread??


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a GREAT idea! Can't wait to see your masterpiece Claire


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I understanding you correctly, you just want pictures of our dogs when they were puppies, not as an adult .


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Ah HA!!! I'm on it!!! Do you want nothing else in the picture? no clothing or other photo props? I've been busy taking pictures of Ava in my new little photo studio....Are you on FB? Ava's page has a ton of pictures!!
> 
> And Archie has some cute ones. Do you want them emailed to you? or just post them right her in this thread??


Pat, thank you for your enthusiasm, I hope this works. No clothes will be in this design, nor props except a toy (ball) if it fits. I usually make impromptu decisions like that as I'm creating. I love all your Ava photos, she such a marvelous model.
No, not a subscriber to Facebook.

This is a 'puppy study', so puppy pictures are required, not adult Maltese at this time. 

If SM Monitors will permit the photos to be inserted here, that would be great; if not, I'm sure they will advise me. ha ha ha.... I don't think my email addy should be listed here but anyone who prefers to PM me, I'll be happy to give them my email addy to send pictures.

Any additional info needed, please let me know. Thanks....

The Malt Shoppe
Original Designs by L. Claire


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are some of mine 









B


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Debbie, great pictures - good examples of what I what/need. Precious babies too! Love the shadows. 

Another suggestion this makes me think about - DON'T use flash if taken indoors for those taking pictures currently. Pictures taken outside with the sun at about 10 a.m. OR 2 p.m. gives a nice combination of light and shadow.

Lydia, thanks for your encouragement - I hope it will be a success and I do justice to all your adorable pups.

Funny story - a few years ago, a customer wanted a portrait of their loved little dog of mixed breeding. I requested pictures; they lived about 1,000 miles away. He took several pictures, all were of the dog on the patio, and the pictures were taken from above, showing only his back and top of his head. I asked him to put the dog on a table and take pictures - like he wanted the portrait to look like!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's my favorite pic of Abbigail as a puppy. I also did a cropped version. Just happened to have this picture saved on my work computer:wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I´m in !! Here´s Boycie!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire - of course you can use my pictures, but they're not very good.

Here is Tilly as a puppy:


Here's Lacie as a puppy:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is Maisie.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are my models, you may user any pictures:chili:























*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yikes! i didn't get Ava until she was 6 months old!! so no baby pics of her....

This is one of Ava's earlier pics...









This was Ava when I first got her









Archie at 12 weeks old









Abbey at just about 8 weeks old.








Will have to search for more....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a few of Boo but I don't have time to make them small enough to post. Can you pm an email address that I can email them to you?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it was fun going back and looking at Matilda's puupy pictures:wub: that was before she found a ball lol


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

First picture I saw of Boomer before I got him.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Boo's puppy picture*

Oh I had some small enough. So let's see if they upload. Here are my favorite puppy pictures.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I have a few of Boo but I don't have time to make them small enough to post. Can you pm an email address that I can email them to you?


Mags, you HAVE to post them here so we can all see! I am loving this thread!! :wub:

Oh, LOL, you did!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

StevieB said:


> Mags, you HAVE to post them here so we can all see! I am loving this thread!! :wub:
> 
> Oh, LOL, you did!


Ha Ha, posts crossed. yeah I know all these puppy pictures are going to make me start nagging Stan for another.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't get Tyler until he was 8 months old so no pix for us.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Various pooches


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Claire, this thread has so many fabulous pictures. I suggest you look it over, and if you see a picture that knocks your socks off, you can contact the owner for a full resolution picture.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/114117-wind-up-toy-dogs.html


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

There is just nothing cuter than a Maltese puppy! I'll look for some puppy pics of Tanner, everyone else I got when they were adults.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is Laurel at her breeders.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper never sat still long enough to get many pictures but here is a couple that aren't too bad


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are Riley and Sissy's baby pics!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and Cassie as pups.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is one so far, I will look for any others later.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread needs to go on forever! I am SO loving all your puppy pics!!! Anytime we need a pick-me-up we can come back and smile


----------



## Anya (Feb 4, 2014)

These are wonderful! Hopefully I will have some to contribute next week when I get my pup!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love this!
Here's our teeny tiny Madison:























and sweet baby Paxton


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW, you guys submitted such great pictures, I'm going to need a whole wall to use all these - that would be so hard to ship! :you rock:
Thank you for all your lovely pictures of your adorable Maltese pups, as well as your kind comments on the upcoming design. I hope I will do justice to your lovely babies. :good post - perfect
Those who submitted the more adult look or didn't have pictures of babies, they may be used in the future. I also never had a tee tiny baby, they've all been 6 mo up to 8 mo old and a couple adults, so I too didn't have baby pup pictures!

You can continue to submit pictures if you just haven't had a chance. I'm so happy to have your participation.:ThankYou:

The Malt Shoppe 
Original Designs by L. Claire


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Emma from 12 weeks old to around 6 months old.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So fun to see all the puppies!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's some more of Jodi


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

You have submitted wonderful pictures. Love the ones just submitted, they are all so adorable.
I was asking for pup pictures by April 12 but I don't think this thread will last that long - submissions have slowed.
If anyone wishes to submit, please do so as soon as you can before the thread disappears.
I'm impressed with the quality of the poses and the clarity. Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Here are some pictures of Emma from 12 weeks old to around 6 months old.


 


oh my gosh, Emma is adorable:smootch::heart: I'm in love, I'm in her fan club:wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this thread and looking at all the puppy pictures. Here's a couple of Bella and Jasmine when they were babies.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

View attachment 189002


----------

